# Saudi Arabian National Guard helicopter force takes shape



## Sargon of Akkad

*Saudi Arabian National Guard helicopter force takes shape*​By: Jen Judson, February 23, 2017​
ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates — The Saudi Arabian National Guard has embarked on its plan to build a rotary-wing force that consists of the latest variants of both Apaches and Black Hawks and Boeing-made AH-6i light attack helicopters, according to U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Frank Muth, the Saudi Arabian National Guard modernization program manager.

Muth told Defense News in an interview at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference in Abu Dhabi on Thursday that he received the go-ahead last month from Army Aviation Center of Excellence at Fort Rucker, Alabama, to conduct AH-64 Echo-model Apache and UH-60 Mike-model transitions into Saudi Arabia.

Eighteen months ago, the Saudi Arabian National Guard, or SANG, had no helicopters on the ground, the two-star said, and now there are 36 with a plan to build a fleet of 156 aircraft.

The SANG currently has 12 AH-64Es, 24 UH-60Ms and 12 AH-6is, Muth said. No other country in the world has AH-6is, he noted, adding the birds are expected in May.

“This is a test case, a proof of principle, that they are going to look at for six months,” Muth said, where 42 aviators that provide training, assistance and modernization efforts for the SANG will develop a training program that covers the fleet.

“We are training everything across the board,” from maintainers to refuelers to firefighters, not just pilots, Muth said. And the program is helping the SANG set up the right kind of facilities for the fleet of aircraft.

What happens beyond the six-month pilot period remains to be seen. Muth said to stay tuned, adding: “I’d like to take it beyond that."

Building the rotary-wing fleet is a part of the SANG’s modernization effort that fits into Saudi Arabia’s 2030 modernization plan.

The modernization efforts for the SANG started 44 years ago with help from the U.S. Army in a "train, advise, assist and modernize" role, according to Muth. At its inception, the guard was 30,000 strong. Now Muth oversees roughly 320,000 people, which includes, 130,000 civilians, 130,000 military personnel and local hires like interpreters.

The 2030 plan is meant to help Saudi Arabia create more self-sufficiency and move away from a petroleum-based economy. Within that is robust military investment.

Northrop Grumman and a Saudi company provide contract trainers to the SANG that are embedded in the units all the way down to the battalion level and in some instances to the company level.

The program office that Muth manages is arranged much like the U.S. Army. There is a full contracting division to oversee vetting, signing and execution of contracts, and there are essentially branches that function like Training and Doctrine Command, the Army headquarters, and an acquisitions, logistics and technology organization.

http://www.defensenews.com/articles/saudi-arabian-national-guard-helo-force-takes-shape

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shah1398

KSA has got the potential to become one of the largest manufacturer of arms and ammo and even aircraft which it can export to region esp in GCC. Even with oil prices down, KSA is still the cheapest country in whole GCC and it should cash on this fact and bring in defence manufacturing giants here. To realize vision 2030, diversification of earning other than oil is the main theme around but now its race against time and leadership out there has to decide quickly or they ll keep on spending precious money on imports of weapons that are crucial to KSA's security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

these hellos were part of 83billion$ deal signed couple of years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

KSA can easily afford a Helicopter carrier as well, which will help them in Yemen , but before that they need to modernize their Surface and sub-surface fleet as well ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saif al-Arab

Industry
*Boeing awarded USD3.4 billion Apache sales*
*Gareth Jennings, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly 
17 March 2017

Boeing has been awarded a USD3.4 billion multiyear contract to supply new-build and remanufactured AH-64E Apache Guardian attack helicopters to the US Army and Saudi Arabia.






Of the 268 AH-64E Apaches contracted to Boeing, 244 are for the US Army and 24 for Saudi Arabia. (IHS Markit/Patrick Allen)​
This first AH-64E multiyear contract, which was awarded by the US Department of Defense (DoD) on 15 March, covers multiyear lots 7-11 production, and comprises 268 Apaches, as well as crew trainers, ground support equipment, spares, logistics, and engineering technical services.

Of the 268 helicopters, 244 are remanufactured models for the US Army and 24 are new-build for Saudi Arabia. Work should be complete by 30 June 2022.

The contract is a modification to an earlier USD184.93 million DoD AH-64E production contract awarded on 21 March 2016 that covered Lot 7 production for the US Army. The completion date of that earlier award is 30 June 2017.

It is not clear which branch of the Saudi Arabian military the new Apaches are earmarked for, with the Royal Saudi Land Forces (RSLF) having begun receiving 36 AH-64Es in 2014 (augmenting the 12 AH-64A/D platforms it already fielded), and the Saudi Arabian National Guard (SANG) having received its 12 AH-64E-variant Apaches. The Saudi Royal Guard was looking to buy 10 AH-64Es of its own, but it has been reported that these would be rolled into the RSLF's order instead.

Of these three branches of the Saudi armed forces, it is the SANG that is building up its aviation capabilities at a determined rate. The 12 AH-64Es that it has already received form part of the 1st Aviation Brigade (AB), which will be fully stood up at Khashm Al An airfield near Riyadh in May. Two more operational aviation brigades (plus one training brigade) will be formed through to 2023, by which time the SANG will have 156 aircraft in its inventory (at the standing up of the 1st AB the SANG will have received the first 48).

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(334 of 433 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68808/boeing-awarded-usd3-4-billion-apache-sales

*Boeing receives $3.2B US Army contract for Apache sales to Saudi Arabia*​By: Christopher Diamond, March 17, 2017 
WASHINGTON — Boeing has been awarded a $3.2 billion contract from the U.S. Army to sell Apache helicopters to Saudi Arabia, according the Defense Department. 

The contract modification calls for full-rate production of new and existing AH-64E Apache helicopters and will be overseen by the U.S. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama. 

The project will be carried out at Boeing’s Mesa, Arizona, facility, with an estimated completion date of June 30, 2022.

Defense News' land warfare reporter, Jen Judson, reported in February that the Saudi Arabian National Guard was planning to build a rotary-wing force. It currently has 36 helicopters — up from having none less than two years ago — with an end goal of expanding to 156 aircraft.

The U.S. Army is helping to oversee the development of a rotary unit for SANG, including 42 Army aviators working to train and assist in modernization efforts. 

Saudi Arabian National Guard helicopter force takes shape
“We are training everything across the board,” from maintainers to refuelers to firefighters, not just pilots, said U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Frank Muth, the Saudi Arabian National Guard modernization program manager. 

The unit cost for a new Apache helicopter is $35.5 million — based on fiscal 2014 numbers — and $21.5 million for a unit rebuild, according to the Department of Defense fiscal 2016 budget request. 

In addition to the U.S. Army and Saudi Arabia, the AH-64 Apache multi-role combat helicopter is operated by the militaries of Egypt, Greece, Israel, Japan, South Korea and the United Kingdom, according to UPI.

The Apache first came into service with the U.S. Army in the 1980s. 

http://www.defensenews.com/articles...rmy-contract-for-apache-sales-to-saudi-arabia

"The Boeing Co., Mesa, Arizona, was awarded a $3,276,522,609 modification (PZ0002) to foreign military sales (Saudi Arabia) contract W58RGZ-16-C-0023 for Apache attack helicopter multi-year lots 7-11, AH-64E full-rate production of remanufactured aircraft and new build aircraft, remanufacture and new build Longbow crew trainers, peculiar ground support equipment, initial spares, integrated logistics support, and engineering technical services. Work will be performed in Mesa, Arizona, with an estimated completion date of June 30, 2022. Fiscal 2010, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, and 2021 other procurement (Army) funds in the amount of $3,276,522,609 were obligated at the time of the award. U.S. Army Contracting Command, Redstone Arsenal, Alabama, is the contracting activity."

https://www.defense.gov/News/Contra...119812&usg=ALkJrhjQ05urGPqP4cJn7VoFw-Tsc2d7XQ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

